# New cubing discord server



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 21, 2022)

Hi guys (sorry if I put it in the wrong forum) I made a cubing server that I think has great potential but no one is joining I want to have this server though so here is the link if you want to join: https://discord.gg/Q48HkSDqDZ


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 21, 2022)

Okay, what events are discussed on this discord server?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Okay, what events are discussed on this discord server?


all just an average server but i have a lot of special talk for events and other things this is my youtube server so it has other things like chess and pokemon (because other people have accounts under my name that i help with)


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 21, 2022)

Oh cool. I am only interested in BLD events.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Oh cool. I am only interested in BLD events.


i have a seperate chat for those


----------



## katcubed (Nov 21, 2022)

Do you have any members who do virtual cube ? Then I would be interested in joining lmao


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 21, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> i have a seperate chat for those


i also have other things


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 22, 2022)

The grand reopening is today I will reset everyone exept the mods roles and it will be at the stage at 11 am PST today!!!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 22, 2022)

There is more than normal SERVERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 22, 2022)

https://discord.gg/tuZMnSh6?event=1044677379760607293


----------



## ProStar (Nov 22, 2022)

Looks interesting, good luck with growing the server!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 22, 2022)

katcubed said:


> Do you have any members who do virtual cube ? Then I would be interested in joining lmao


you can do virtual cube


ProStar said:


> Looks interesting, good luck with growing the server!


thx are you orangelcing (if you wanted to do stuff you had to do thumbs up in the rules for everything you saw only a tiny bit


----------



## ProStar (Nov 22, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> thx are you orangelcing (if you wanted to do stuff you had to do thumbs up in the rules for everything you saw only a tiny bit



I am not, no. I'm not in any cubing discord servers


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 22, 2022)

ProStar said:


> I am not, no. I'm not in any cubing discord servers


why not


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 22, 2022)

I wish I could join, but I’m 11. Oh well.


----------



## Jack Law (Nov 22, 2022)

ayo i like chess


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 22, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> I wish I could join, but I’m 11. Oh well.


yea dont tell anyone but im 12 and use discord


Jack Law said:


> ayo i like chess


nice there is a whole chess thing in the server


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 23, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> I wish I could join, but I’m 11. Oh well.


im 11 and use discord


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 23, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> im 11 and use discord


Oh yeah you were banned from Megaminx Solvers for exposing yourself.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 23, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> im 11 and use discord


im not gonna ban u but please dont spam everyone


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 23, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Oh yeah you were banned from Megaminx Solvers for exposing yourself.


It was just a kick bc I joined back


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 23, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> im not gonna ban u but please dont spam everyone


ok


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jan 1, 2023)

https://discord.gg/Q48HkSDqDZ pls join first 100 people get the OG role also it is a good server that has no one active


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 1, 2023)

NONOGamer12 said:


> https://discord.gg/Q48HkSDqDZ pls join first 100 people get the OG role also it is a good server that has no one active


lol how it is a good server if it has no one active yet?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jan 1, 2023)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> lol how it is a good server if it has no one active yet?


because it took me at least 5 hours to setup


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jan 2, 2023)

NONOGamer12 said:


> because it took me at least 5 hours to setup


bro mine took like 20 mins lol


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 2, 2023)

EthanMCuber said:


> I wish I could join, but I’m 11. Oh well.


same


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jan 2, 2023)

baseballjello67 said:


> bro mine took like 20 mins lol


mine has a lot of stuff setup


lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> same


lol im 12 and am on (dont tell anyone)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

NONOGamer12 said:


> lol im 12 and am on (dont tell anyone)


I won't tell anyone.
but can I tell @Everyone ???


----------



## Everyone (Jan 5, 2023)

NONOGamer12 said:


> lol im 12 and am on (dont tell anyone)


I can’t join don’t worry


----------

